# cleaning bottles



## the ham man (Mar 12, 2010)

i have been digging bottles for over a year now and wash bottles by hand with regular old water, steel wool, pieces of old socks, and tooth brushes. i still have stains in some of the stuff i clean. how do i get it out without a tumbler. and where would i buy such things. thanks~Joey~


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Joey,
 Here is a link to a post I made on the forum . Charlie (CYberdigger) had a nice post as well. There are other various threads in the cleaning section . . . Hope this helps.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Basic-bottle-cleaning/m-215713/tm.htm


----------



## potstone (Mar 15, 2010)

Bob, I don't know how I missed your post on cleaning
 bottles with lime away and rust remover and shaking bottle with
 copper. Very impressive results. Thank You.
 Greg


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Greg. I plan on putting up another before and after picture one of these days.


----------

